
How I Manage Resources in Pure C - vasili111
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncRv9fCxt_w
======
vasili111
Also discussion here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/C_Programming/comments/8ytihi/how_i...](https://www.reddit.com/r/C_Programming/comments/8ytihi/how_i_manage_resources_in_pure_c_life_time/)

